# S Works Venge Frame Set question (non Vias)



## mike67 (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm shopping for an S Works Venge and was wondering if there were any significant changes in the frame between 2012 and the last year model 2015? I found a great deal on an 2012 S Works project black, brand new in box with warranty. Thanks for any info!


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

I know they changed where the shifter cables enters the frame from 2014 to 2015. So 2012 to 2014 will have the plastic thing on the left, 2015 and on it will be part of the frame. 









I'm not sure if anything else changed but it would likely be minor like this. 

If you were looking at a full bike, 2015 and on do come with an aerofly bar instead of a standard bar but that can be an easy aftermarket upgrade and they also went to 11 spd. Since you are looking at just a frame these shouldn't be issues.


----------



## mike67 (Aug 8, 2005)

Good info, Thanks.
I found this 2012 frame at a local shop yesterday, almost pulled the trigger.
Looked at their website today and it's sold...
I noticed on the Specialized website, they still have some of the non Vias Venge frames, but no S Works. The hunt goes on-


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

mike67 said:


> Good info, Thanks.
> I found this 2012 frame at a local shop yesterday, almost pulled the trigger.
> Looked at their website today and it's sold...
> I noticed on the Specialized website, they still have some of the non Vias Venge frames, but no S Works. The hunt goes on-



I wouldn't go by what the specialized site has on their website. Check with a local specialized dealer and see what they can order. Dealers have their own version of the site that shows what is available to them. When I was looking a couple years ago they had versions from previous years so you might have several options available. I don't think most stores keep actual frames in stock except for maybe higher end stores, but most of them should be able to put in an order for whatever is available. If it is on the dealer website you should be able to order from any Spec dealer so if the sales guys at one place aren't that great you can try somewhere else. We used to have 3 dealers pretty close by, unfortunately the one I liked and would discount stuff for me, the owner retired and closed the store.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

taodemon said:


> I wouldn't go by what the specialized site has on their website. Check with a local specialized dealer and see what they can order. Dealers have their own version of the site that shows what is available to them. When I was looking a couple years ago they had versions from previous years so you might have several options available. I don't think most stores keep actual frames in stock except for maybe higher end stores, but most of them should be able to put in an order for whatever is available. If it is on the dealer website you should be able to order from any Spec dealer so if the sales guys at one place aren't that great you can try somewhere else. We used to have 3 dealers pretty close by, unfortunately the one I liked and would discount stuff for me, the owner retired and closed the store.


Right.... but there are no more S-Works Venges available... at least that's what I've been told.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Hmm, that could be the case. I haven't actually looked for a venge specifically since I got mine a couple years ago. Might try a store around here and see if I can confirm that.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

taodemon said:


> Hmm, that could be the case. I haven't actually looked for a venge specifically since I got mine a couple years ago. Might try a store around here and see if I can confirm that.


That's what I've been told at least... I've had 4 friends want one since November or so.. 2 of them got lucky and found shops that happen to have frames in stock in their size. The 3rd ended up finding a shop that deals in former pro tour bikes and bought a 2014 Astana team bike that was Guarini's (pics coming soon, don't worry) and the 4th was SOL.. couldn't find one. One of the shops that sponsors our team is a Specialized dealer and they couldn't get one... I suggested he call shops all over the east coast, but he didn't want to.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

What size are you looking for mike67? I might stop by one of the shops this weekend to see about something for my bike and I'll ask about the sworks venge frames. Rich seems to be more up to date on this though and maybe it isn't as easy as it used to be to find the S works frames anymore.


----------



## mike67 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey thanks, I would appreciate that! 
I need a 58c
My next step was to start calling shops in hope to find one in stock


----------



## mike67 (Aug 8, 2005)

Just talked with my local Specialized dealer, there are only 2 2015 S Works Venge framesets left in inventory at Specialized. A 49c and a 54c


----------



## bearded_juan (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a brand new 2013 S-Works Venge frame set available in the Project Black color.


----------



## mike67 (Aug 8, 2005)

That looks awesome!
Can you PM me with details?
Thanks


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

mike67 said:


> Just talked with my local Specialized dealer, there are only 2 2015 S Works Venge framesets left in inventory at Specialized. A 49c and a 54c


That 49 must be a return or something.... because that is exactly the size two of my friends were looking for.


----------



## mike67 (Aug 8, 2005)

yeah could be. He said the 49 had the Sagan paint scheme.


----------



## gus300 (Nov 26, 2012)

i have a large quantity of frames and bikes i bought from an auction. i have a couple of Venge frames brand new
2012 and 2013 size 52, 56 and 58 i believe, i would have to check all the inventory.


----------



## mike67 (Aug 8, 2005)

Friday was my lucky day, I found and bought a brand new 2012 S Works Venge (project black) with warranty. I'm picking it up this week. Build pics coming soon. Thanks for all the help


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

mike67 said:


> Friday was my lucky day, I found and bought a brand new 2012 S Works Venge (project black) with warranty. I'm picking it up this week. Build pics coming soon. Thanks for all the help


sweet... can't wait to see.


----------



## mike67 (Aug 8, 2005)

So far I have Ultegra 6800 shifters and derailleurs. Dura Ace 9000 brake calipers.
I'm undecided on the crankset. I have an Ultegra 6800 crankset on my Tarmac and I like it except at times the bottom bracket bearing make a popping sound, I'm told it is due to the spacers needed to accommodate the Shimano spindle...

So, I'm considering the S Works crankset or maybe Sram Red (not sure if the Sram Red crankset is compatible with Ultegra)?

Any suggestions?


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

mike67 said:


> So far I have Ultegra 6800 shifters and derailleurs. Dura Ace 9000 brake calipers.
> I'm undecided on the crankset. I have an Ultegra 6800 crankset on my Tarmac and I like it except at times the bottom bracket bearing make a popping sound, I'm told it is due to the spacers needed to accommodate the Shimano spindle...
> 
> So, I'm considering the S Works crankset or maybe Sram Red (not sure if the Sram Red crankset is compatible with Ultegra)?
> ...


I'm running Shimano cranksets in both of my bikes, using the Praxis BB conversion kit... no issues here.


----------



## mike67 (Aug 8, 2005)

Yeah, I've considered the Praxis kit. Both my frames came with Ceramic Speed bearings, I've been quite impressed with them and would like to keep them in the frame.
Tech at Specialized told me the popping noise is just that, a noise, and will not damage anything over time. So I thought I would try a BB30 compatible crankset this time around, I just don't have any experience with this type of crank, I've always used Shimano.

On another note, any thoughts on Enve 6.7 vs. 7.8 wheelsets?
It is completely flat where I live, mile after mile of country and Delta roads.


----------



## gus300 (Nov 26, 2012)

mike67 said:


> Yeah, I've considered the Praxis kit. Both my frames came with Ceramic Speed bearings, I've been quite impressed with them and would like to keep them in the frame.
> Tech at Specialized told me the popping noise is just that, a noise, and will not damage anything over time. So I thought I would try a BB30 compatible crankset this time around, I just don't have any experience with this type of crank, I've always used Shimano.
> 
> On another note, any thoughts on Enve 6.7 vs. 7.8 wheelsets?
> It is completely flat where I live, mile after mile of country and Delta roads.




i have a set of enve 6.7 for sale if you are interested lol 
they have a bout 4k miles and are in perfect condition.
i have Enve 3.4 in my tarmac and love both sets but dont need both of them, the 6.7 are sitting there collecting dust.


----------



## mike67 (Aug 8, 2005)

gus300 said:


> i have a set of enve 6.7 for sale if you are interested lol
> they have a bout 4k miles and are in perfect condition.
> i have Enve 3.4 in my tarmac and love both sets but dont need both of them, the 6.7 are sitting there collecting dust.


Thanks for the offer, but I also own 6.7's. I was curious if anyone had tried the 7.8's yet.
Enve claims they are the fastest wheels they make...Could be marketing, we all know how that goes.

Anyway, my 6.7's are currently on my Tarmac and ride incredible. I plan on moving them to my new frame and try some 4.5's on my Tarmac, I do occasionally ride the hills in the SF Bay Area.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

mike67 said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I also own 6.7's. I was curious if anyone had tried the 7.8's yet.
> Enve claims they are the fastest wheels they make...Could be marketing, we all know how that goes.
> 
> Anyway, my 6.7's are currently on my Tarmac and ride incredible. I plan on moving them to my new frame and try some 4.5's on my Tarmac, I do occasionally ride the hills in the SF Bay Area.


Well 7.8's are the most aero set of wheels that Enve makes, so I'm sure they're the fastest, but that's gonna be on a flat course. 

I've run both 50mm and 60mm wheels on my Venge and the 60's are definitely "faster".


----------



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

Interesting there is still interest in the original Venge. It rides like a plank of wood and it isn't all that stiff where it should be (HT and BB). At this point, I'd rather sport an Allez Sprint over the Venge, especially if the reviews of the Allez Sprint being comfortable and as still as it supposedly is at the HT and BB. The Venge really wasn't all that aero compared to its competitors and what is out now and doesn't ride well enough to make up for the aero deficiencies.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

I've never had comfort issues on my venge. I have 9921 miles on it over the past couple years including many 100+ mile rides. Can't say I've noticed much if any stiffness differences between it and a Tarmac but since I don't race, it isn't often I'm all out sprinting.

While its aero numbers aren't as good as some of the newer bikes like the Cervelo, supposedly the ride on that is even harsher. 

Then there is the subjective side of it where some people just like the way the venge looks. 

There is also a noticeable price jump if you want the newest bikes (VIAS/madone 9) and in the case of the VIAS a weight and possible braking penalty.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Ahillock said:


> Interesting there is still interest in the original Venge. It rides like a plank of wood and it isn't all that stiff where it should be (HT and BB). At this point, I'd rather sport an Allez Sprint over the Venge, especially if the reviews of the Allez Sprint being comfortable and as still as it supposedly is at the HT and BB. The Venge really wasn't all that aero compared to its competitors and what is out now and doesn't ride well enough to make up for the aero deficiencies.


Funny... I know many people that ride the Venge and I've never heard anyone specifically complain about the Venge ride quality, at least not from people that ride it all the time... and yet, in a span of a week, on two separate message boards I've heard people say "rides like a plank of wood" I wonder if its you, saying the same thing on both boards.

I'm sure the Venge gives up something in terms of ride quality to the Tarmac, but IMO, its very little... certainly much less than other "aero" bikes.


----------



## Ahillock (Apr 16, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> Funny... I know many people that ride the Venge and I've never heard anyone specifically complain about the Venge ride quality, at least not from people that ride it all the time... and yet, in a span of a week, on two separate message boards I've heard people say "rides like a plank of wood" I wonder if its you, saying the same thing on both boards.
> 
> I'm sure the Venge gives up something in terms of ride quality to the Tarmac, but IMO, its very little... certainly much less than other "aero" bikes.




Funny, I use to own a Venge until I sold it because I hated it that much. Know a bunch of guys that I ride with that did the same. This isn't just me, search around on the internet and you will see that others have the same thought about it. If you don't have an issue with it, great. But plenty of people (besides me) don't like the way it rides. 

"Of course, this ride quality will be described by some as harsh."
The Specialized S-Works Venge - Peloton Magazine

But from trying a multitude of other aero frames, the Cervelo aero road frames ride significantly more comfortable for me (especially S3), same with the Felt AR, the Trek Madone, Scott Foil and the Canyon Aeroad that a local guy brought into the USA himself. Compared to what else is offered for aero road frames now, the original Venge is an outdated frame in my opinion. Just isn't all that aero when you look at independent data compared to frames of the same generation.


----------



## mike67 (Aug 8, 2005)

Picked up my "plank of wood" on Saturday.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

There is nothing seriously wrong with the ride quality. I put 12,000 miles on a couple of them, including some 100-mile plus days.
Head and shoulders over alloy, and true coal carts like the Ridley Noah. Had one of those and vertical compliance was similar to 24-inch steel I-beam.
But that didn't put me off the Noah either... it's probably just me, but i just don't understand people treating ride quality as a serious issue. Its not like any of these bikes have coil springs... by any reasonable standard they all ride pretty hard.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Just get the S-WORKS cranks.


----------



## mike67 (Aug 8, 2005)

Question for tricrossrich, carbonLORD, or anyone...
When I picked up my frameset (2012 SW Venge), the tech manager of the shop advised me to run the rear shifter cable through the non-drive side of the downtube and cross over to the drive side (essentially crossing the shifter cables inside the frame). He had the same year Venge and said that this routing would provide better shifting. He showed me his personal bike, sure enough he had his routed that way. The idea of this seemed questionable, but that's how he was running his routing.
Anyone know about this set up???


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

mike67 said:


> Question for tricrossrich, carbonLORD, or anyone...
> When I picked up my frameset (2012 SW Venge), the tech manager of the shop advised me to run the rear shifter cable through the non-drive side of the downtube and cross over to the drive side (essentially crossing the shifter cables inside the frame). He had the same year Venge and said that this routing would provide better shifting. He showed me his personal bike, sure enough he had his routed that way. The idea of this seemed questionable, but that's how he was running his routing.
> Anyone know about this set up???


They call that the "cali cross" method... I've heard a lot of people talk about it and use it and most say good things, but I've also heard people say that it can cause issue because the cables can drag/snag on each other and keep unwanted tension in them that inhibits shifting.

My bikes are NOT cali-crossed.


----------



## mike67 (Aug 8, 2005)

TricrossRich said:


> They call that the "cali cross" method... I've heard a lot of people talk about it and use it and most say good things, but I've also heard people say that it can cause issue because the cables can drag/snag on each other and keep unwanted tension in them that inhibits shifting.
> 
> My bikes are NOT cali-crossed.


Those were my thought as well- Thanks for the info
Almost ready to build!!!


----------



## knukkeltje (May 1, 2014)

Well, I run mine also Cali Crossed because the routing is much smoother then.
Never perceived any cable drag or had shifting issues for that matter...


----------



## HaroldC (Oct 12, 2010)

Just updated my Venge with eTap....... And love it even more now! Yes, the ride on my S-Works Tarmac Disc is more compliant, but the Venge is definitely faster. Still comfortable enough on a 4+ hour ride.


----------



## mike67 (Aug 8, 2005)

HaroldC said:


> Just updated my Venge with eTap....... And love it even more now! Yes, the ride on my S-Works Tarmac Disc is more compliant, but the Venge is definitely faster. Still comfortable enough on a 4+ hour ride.


Nice looking ride!
Which wheels are you using? Hard to tell from the picture


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

mike67 said:


> Nice looking ride!
> Which wheels are you using? Hard to tell from the picture


If you zoom in you can see the 303 and the firecrest in red.

The is one of my favorite Venge frames too.


----------



## mike67 (Aug 8, 2005)

Mission accomplished-


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

mike67 said:


> Mission accomplished-
> View attachment 313413
> View attachment 313412


wow... what a beautiful plank of wood. Good luck with it.

One of my buddies that was looking for an SWorks Venge frame set ended up finding this very rare, 2013 Team Astana Venge that was formerly ridden by Andrea Guarini. I did a full shoot of it for Crank Addicts that should appear on the blog on the 15th.


----------



## mike67 (Aug 8, 2005)

Rich, that's one sweet looking bike! I'll keep an eye out for your photo shoot.

Yeah, I'm pretty stoked with my new plank of wood. Took it out yesterday for the first ride, I did 40.8 miles full of wind gusts, head winds and cross winds. I was seriously amazed how stable the bike was. The ride was full of Strava PR's. I also own a 2014 SW Tarmack with Williams system 58 wheels. I was concerned that these two bikes would ride very similar to each other, and then decide to sell one. Lucky for me they both have very different ride characteristics, so far I really couldn't choose one over the other..


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

TricrossRich said:


> Funny... I know many people that ride the Venge and I've never heard anyone specifically complain about the Venge ride quality, at least not from people that ride it all the time... and yet, in a span of a week, on two separate message boards I've heard people say "rides like a plank of wood" I wonder if its you, saying the same thing on both boards.
> 
> I'm sure the Venge gives up something in terms of ride quality to the Tarmac, but IMO, its very little... certainly much less than other "aero" bikes.


My friend has a Venge and a Tarmac. He said he only uses the Venge on shorter rides on smooth roads cuz it feels like a brick compared to the Tarmac. This is just one example but I've heard similar from other Venge owners. Unless you're getting the frameset for sub $1500 I can't imagine choosing it over other options now available.


----------



## mike67 (Aug 8, 2005)

Lelandjt said:


> My friend has a Venge and a Tarmac. He said he only uses the Venge on shorter rides on smooth roads cuz it feels like a brick compared to the Tarmac. This is just one example but I've heard similar from other Venge owners. Unless you're getting the frameset for sub $1500 I can't imagine choosing it over other options now available.


I have both. I have around 9000 miles on my Tarmac and only 100 on my new Venge. Though these two frames share similar geometry and are made by the same manufacturer, they are two completely different animals, comparison is not necessary. Yes, I noticed the "brick" feeling right off, I was expecting the harsher ride on this frame. So far it's a non issue, I'll report back on this after a few thousand miles. So far I like my plank of wood... 
Oh, I agree about the price considering they are discontinued. I found my S Works with full warranty for 2k, it was hard to pass up.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Lelandjt said:


> My friend has a Venge and a Tarmac. He said he only uses the Venge on shorter rides on smooth roads cuz it feels like a brick compared to the Tarmac. This is just one example but I've heard similar from other Venge owners. Unless you're getting the frameset for sub $1500 I can't imagine choosing it over other options now available.


I'm not disputing the fact that some people find the Venge stiff... look we have all have different idea about what feels right for the riding we do, heck, there's a guy on here that routinely complains that his Roubaix is so stiff its un-rideable... so obviously there's different strokes for different folks.

More than anything, I thought it was his use of "plank of wood" that I thought was interesting.. Particularly because I had seen it used almost word for word in a few places all at the same time. It made me think it was all the same person.

Personally, I love my Venge. It seems to always want to go faster and faster and I love the way it looks. I find it funny that despite people suggesting that newer, more aero and ever better complying frames are out there, there still seems to be plenty of people seeking out the 1st generation Venge frames.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Different strokes for different folks, but I don't understand why anyone would own a bike they feel rides like a plank of wood today....


----------



## mike67 (Aug 8, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> Different strokes for different folks, but I don't understand why anyone would own a bike they feel rides like a plank of wood today....


I personally was making light of the guy who originally compared the Venge to "a plank of wood". I thought it was funny. Anyway that's not how I would describe the ride characteristics of this frame. To each their own...


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Different strokes for different folks, but I don't understand why anyone would own a bike they feel rides like a plank of wood today....





mike67 said:


> I personally was making light of the guy who originally compared the Venge to "a plank of wood". I thought it was funny. Anyway that's not how I would describe the ride characteristics of this frame. To each their own...


I would agree... I would not describe the Venge as a plank of wood either. I think the ride is lively and does everything I want it to do. I'd actually go so far as to say that the Venge is the most comfortable bike I've owned... but then again my other bikes are an Allez and my old Tricross. The Tricross, despite having the least aggressive geometry was the harshest ride. Of the bikes I've ridden that my friends own, the BMC TMR01 was the least impressive to me... to me, it felt like nothing, just had no feel.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

mike67 said:


> I personally was making light of the guy who originally compared the Venge to "a plank of wood". I thought it was funny. Anyway that's not how I would describe the ride characteristics of this frame. To each their own...


My comment really wasn't directed at you Mike. I was actually kind of questioning how accurate the original quote is. I can't see someone owning a bike they don't like riding much when their are so many options out there.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

TricrossRich said:


> I would agree... I would not describe the Venge as a plank of wood either. I think the ride is lively and does everything I want it to do. I'd actually go so far as to say that the Venge is the most comfortable bike I've owned... but then again my other bikes are an Allez and my old Tricross. The Tricross, despite having the least aggressive geometry was the harshest ride. Of the bikes I've ridden that my friends own, the BMC TMR01 was the least impressive to me... to me, it felt like nothing, just had no feel.


My biking is limited to the Carve MTB I started on and the venge which I have about 10000 miles on between the two I've owned and a few rides on my dad's Roubaix and Tarmac.

I can't say I found the Roubaix any more comfortable but part of that could be the stock wheels on a lower end Roubaix vs my HED wheels which I picked up almost right away. It has been a while since I've been on his tarmac and he rides 54 vs my 56 but It didn't feel like it was noticeably more comfortable in terms of compliance, but again, stock wheels on his Tarmac as well. The Tarmac I did do a good 60 mile ride, but it was early last season. I didn't really notice it being a better climbing bike either but that might also be because of stock vs aftermarket wheels. 

He has since sold his Roubaix and now has the Tarmac and an entry level venge he picked up at the end of last year so I might try taking his Tarmac for a spin again this year see if I notice any difference. Might try putting my wheels on it to see if I can get a better comparison.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

I know! diggin up an old thread, adding a '12 Venge in red/white/black off ebay to my mix of bikes and have a 6800 group I will build it with but looking at finding a nice set of 3t Aerotundo carbon bars or the newer aerofly carbon bars? Thoughts what works best for you guys?


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

You can't go wrong with Easton EC90 Aero.


----------

